# Costum Bokeh



## andreasng (Aug 16, 2010)

*Costum Bokeh*

I thought about this:







So I made this:






And by changing out the costum Bokeh part I could take pictures like these:











Changing to the Square Bokeh made this happen to our sun:






And check out the awesome Bokeh in the grubble in the background:






I hope you like.

*Have you tried awesome stuff too?*​​


----------



## Josh66 (Aug 16, 2010)

HA - the square one is awesome!

The 4 pointed stars are cool too.


----------

